# Desert island escape info



## ZebraQueen (Nov 5, 2016)

I think this will be helpful for everyone just Incase they want to know
This will be a list of what the ability does and which animals has them and il divided by them abilities
I will from now add list of other stuff below the abilities

Abilities:
Fearless: can destroy rocks so they are strong but 3 moves

Swimmer: 6 step on ocean 3 step on land they prefer the water

Hearty traveler or " going the distance": 6 steps they can cross almost anywhere but no water or rocks that aren't crushed

Dexterity: can walk 4 spaces and can make tools in "lieu" of exploring and can detect material while exploring

Lone wolf: solo activity doesn't rely much on equipment can only move 4 space 

Sleepy: can move 3 spaces and if he sleep he has more moves the next turn if he doesn't He can only move 3 spaces

Whimsy: play a roulette game to see if you move 7 spaces or you don't move nothing

Sniff 'Em out: Reveals adjacent panels contents and only has 3 movement

Soft-Footed or stealthy movement: Has a chance to evade any fight or must fight on and has 5 movements

Tunnel Digger: It allows for free movement around the island as long as spaces aren't covered by fog. These villagers can detect pitfalls in adjacent spaces. Their movement if you decide not to dig a tunnel it's 3

Hunter: These villagers are very skilled when equipped with a slingshot. Defeating centipedes and snakes provides the party with food or medicine once they're defeated. Their movement are (4)

Headlong Charge: These villagers charge forward in a straight line as far as their step count. During this they pick up items and destroy several lesser enemies. However pitfalls still trap these villagers, and watchtowers are destroyed if charged into. Their movement are 4

Honey Hunter:When they walk adjacent to a beehive they will walk to that tile and collect 3-5 units of honey, without interruption from bees. Movements 4

Chef du Jour: At the beginning of their turn these villagers can choose to cook. Cooking food will increase the crew's food supply by 2-3, but use the rest of that villager's turn so won't move but if choose to move they move 3

First Aid or Healer: These villagers are not only able to heal their own injuries, but also have the ability to cure teammates' ailments using food. Movements 4

Fish Fetcher: they can detect fish nearby. When this occurs the villager automatically initiates a fishing event without using up their turn. Villagers carrying a fishing rod always catch fish, while those without have only a 50/50 chance. Up to 7 fish can be caught. Movement 4

Flight:  Flying villagers are able to land 2 spaces away, which lets them cross single spaces filled with water and rocks.
Movements 2

Gimme! Gimme!:These villagers receive more rations from shaking trees and fishing, although they may eat a portion automatically. Movement 4


Animals 



Spoiler:  Fearless (elepahnats, lions, hippos and gorilla)



Their favorite fruit is lemon
*Elephant*
Axel
Big top
Dizzy
Eloise
Margie
Opal
Tia
Tucker

*Hippos* 
Bertha
Biff
Bubbles
Harry
Hippeux
Rocco

*Lion* 
Bud
Elvis
Lionel
Mott
Rory

*Gorilla*
Al
Boone
Cesar
Hans
Peewee
Rocket
Violet





Spoiler:  Swimmer (frogs and penguins)



favorite fruit it's lychee
*Frog*
Camofrog
Cousteau
Croque
Diva
Drift
Frobert
Gigi
Henry
Jambette
Jeremiah
Lily
Prince
Puddles
Ribbot
Walt Jr

*Penguin*
Aurora
Boomer
Cube
Flo
Friga
Gwen
Hopper
Iggly
Puck
Roald
Sprinkle
Tex





Spoiler:  Hearty traveler or "going the distance" (horses and ostrich) 



favorite fruit it's banana
*Horses*
Annalise
Buck
Clyde
Colton
Ed
Elmer
Julian
Papi
Peaches
Roscoe
Savannah
Victoria
Winnie

*Ostrich*
Blanche
Cranston
Flora
Gladys
Phil
Pheobe
Queenie





Spoiler:  dexterity (monkey and octopus)



favorite fruit: 
*Monkey*
Deli
Elise
Flip
Monty
Nana
Shari
Simon
Tammi

*Octopus*
Marina
Octavian
Zucker





Spoiler:  Lone wolf



favorite fruit: coconut
*Tiger*
Bangle 
Bianca
Claudia
Leonardo

*Wolf*
Chief
Fang
Freya
Kyle
Lobo
Skye
Whitney
Wolfgang
W.Link





Spoiler:  sleepy (alligators and rabbits)



favorite fruit: Orange
*Alligators*
Alfonso
Alli
Del
Drago
Gayle
Sly

*Rabbits*
Bonbon
Bunnie
Carmen
Chrissy
Coco
Cole
Doc-
Dotty-
Francine
Gabi
Gaston
Genji
Mira
O'hare
Pippy
Ruby
Snake
Tiffany





Spoiler:  Whismy (kanagaroos and koalas) 



favorite fruit: cherry
*Kangaroos*
Astrid
Kitt
Marcie
Mathilda
Rooney
Sylvia
Walt

*Koalas*
Alice
Canberra
Eugene
Lyman
Melba
Ozzie
Sydney
Yuka





Spoiler:  sniff 'em out (chicken and dog)



favorite fruit: coconut
*Chicken*
Ava
Becky
Benedict
Broffina
Egbert
Goose
Ken
Knox

*Dog*
Benjamin
Biskit
Bones
Butch
Cherry
Cookie
Daisy
Goldie
Lucky
Mac
Marcel
Portia
Shep
Walker





Spoiler:  Soft-food or stealthy movement



favorite fruit: coconut
*Deer * 
Bam
Beau
Bruce
Deirdre
Diana
Erik
Fauna
Fuchshia
Lopez
Zell

*Duck*
Bill
Deena
Derwin
Drake
Freckles
Gloria
Joey
Maelle
Mallary
Miranda
Molly
Pate
Pompon
Quillson
Scoot





Spoiler:  tunnel digger (mouses)



favorite fruit: pear
*Mouses*
Aniccotti
Bella
Bettina
Bree
Broccolo
Chadder
Dora
Greta
Limberg
Moose
Penelope
Rizzo
Rod
Samson





Spoiler:  Hunter (eagle)



favorite fruit:
*Eagle*
Amelia
Apollo
Avery
Celia
Frank
Keaton
Pierce
Sterling





Spoiler:  headlong charge (bulls, cows and rhinos)



favorite fruit:
*Bull*
Angus
Coach
Rodeo
T-bone
Vic

*Cow*
Naomi
Patty
Tipper

*Rhinos*
Merengue
Ren?e
Rhonda
Tank





Spoiler:  Honey hunter ( cubs and bears)



favorite fruit: Apple
*Bear*
Beardo
Charlise
Chow
Curt
Grizzly
Groucho
Klaus
Nate
Paula
Pinky
Teddy
Tutu

*Cub*
Barold
Bluebear
Cheri
Chester
Kody
Maple
Peoke
Poncho
Pudge
Stitches
Tammy
Vladimir





Spoiler:  chef du jour



favorite fruit:
*Hamster*
Apple
Clay
Flurry
Graham
Hamlet
Hamphrey
Rodney
Soleil

*Squirrels*
Agent S
Blaire
Cally
Caroline
Filbert
Hazel
Marshal
Mint
Nibbles
Peanut
Pecan
Poppy
Ricky
Sally
Sheldon
Static





Spoiler:  first aid or healer (goats and sheeps)



favorite fruit:
*Goat*
Ch?vre
Gruff
Kidd
Nan
Pashmina
Velma

*Sheeps*
Baarbara
Curlos
Eunice
Frita
Muffy
Pietro
Timbra
Vesta
Wendy
Willow





Spoiler:  fish fetcher (cats)



favorite fruit: Durian
* cat *
Ankha
Bob
Felicity
Kabuki
Katt
Kid Cat
Kiki
Kitty
Lolly
Merry
Mitzi
Moe
Monique
Olivia
Punchy
Purrl
Rosie
Rudy
Stinky
Tabby
Tangy
Tom





Spoiler:  flight (birds)



favorite fruit:
*Bird*
Anchovy
Jacques
Jay
Jitters
Lucia
Midge
Peck
Robin
Sparro
Twiggy





Spoiler:  Gimme! Gimme! (anteater and pigs)



favorite fruit:
*Anteaters*
Anabelle
Annalisa
Antonio
Cyrano
Olaf
Pango

*Pig*
Agnes
Chops
Curly
Gala
Hugh
Kevin
Lucy
Pancetti
Peggy
Rasher
Spork
Truffles



*Specials characters:*
Lottie - Swimmer
Tortimer - Sleepy 
Tom Nook - Hunter
Redd- Hunter
Resetti- tunnel digger
Luna - healer
Joan - headlong charger
Katie - fish fetcher 
Chip- fish fetcher
Grams- swimmer
Kapp'n - swimmer
Lyle - swimmer
Harriet - sniff em out
Booker - sniff em out
Cooper - sniff em out
Mabel - dexterity
Katrina - Whimsy 
Lief - Sleepy
Leila - Swimmer 
Blancha - Fish Fetcher
K.K. - Sniff 'Em Out' 
Shrunk - Lone wolf 
Blathers - flight
Celeste - flight 
 Kicks - Lone Wolf
jingle - hearty traveler or going the distance 
Timmy & tommy - hunter (you can choose one and the out again the amiibo to choose the other and have both)



Spoiler:  tools



Fishing rod: stick and rockstring (to fish)
Shovel: stick and rock (to dig up pitfalls)
Net: stick and cloth (to scare bees and grab honey)
Sling shot: stick and rock (have better chances at deafeating the enemy)

silver slingshot: defeats enemy and then throw a 5 line and then breaks

Materials 
Stick,rock,cloth,string
silver: to make silver tools (use the same material as normal tools but then turn silver
medicine: cures you





Spoiler:  enemies



centepide (they can hit you and make you useless for your next turn if you don't heal
Snake (they have a bigger opportunity to hit you)
Poison snake (they have a chance to poison you)
Tarantula (bigger chances then snakes)
scorpion ( like posion snake but much frightning)
Bees (they can wait her stung you and make useless unless cure with medicine or can give you honey)






Any information extra will be great to out here
Soon il be putting what the symbol mean but you might know already 
And also tips but later on


----------



## ZebraQueen (Nov 6, 2016)

Bump

Il be editing this bit by bits
But still need help I  can't do this alone


----------



## Zero1000 (Nov 6, 2016)

Here's some info:
Sniff 'Em out: Reveals adjacent panels contents. 3 movement, 2 vision, 2 food required.
Soft-Footed: Has a chance to evade any fight (if I'm correct)


----------



## ZebraQueen (Nov 6, 2016)

Zero1000 said:


> Here's some info:
> Sniff 'Em out: Reveals adjacent panels contents. 3 movement, 2 vision, 2 food required.
> Soft-Footed: Has a chance to evade any fight (if I'm correct)



Thanks
Do you know how much spaces they move?


----------



## Zero1000 (Nov 6, 2016)

ZebraQueen said:


> Thanks
> Do you know how much spaces they move?



Yes (forgot to post)
They have 5 tiles of movement, 1 tile of vision and need 1 unit of food.
Also they seem to have a slightly better chance at getting a good outcome on a roulette.


----------



## ZebraQueen (Nov 6, 2016)

Zero1000 said:


> Yes (forgot to post)
> They have 5 tiles of movement, 1 tile of vision and need 1 unit of food.
> Also they seem to have a slightly better chance at getting a good outcome on a roulette.


Thanks  il put those other details a bit later but for first the abilities and movement

Do you know some animals abilities?
I don't have cards or nothing like that so I'm just limited to my villagers


----------



## Zero1000 (Nov 6, 2016)

ZebraQueen said:


> Thanks  il put those other details a bit later but for first the abilities and movement
> 
> Do you know some animals abilities?
> I don't have cards or nothing like that so I'm just limited to my villagers



I don't have amiibo cards either. I had those two abilities on some of my villagers.


----------



## ZebraQueen (Nov 6, 2016)

Zero1000 said:


> I don't have amiibo cards either. I had those two abilities on some of my villagers.



Well you can post them so I can edit their name and also add if it's a species I haven't put yet which I'm working on it but it's so much villager

And you can put it like this

Aurora - swimmer

This is an example and it's because Aurora is the quickest animal I can think of mine lol


----------



## BluebellLight (Nov 6, 2016)

You might want to edit the OP. All species have the same abilities with the same steps and favorite food etc. so it doesnt need to be that long


----------



## ZebraQueen (Nov 6, 2016)

BluebellLight said:


> You might want to edit the OP. All species have the same abilities with the same steps and favorite food etc. so it doesnt need to be that long



They don't have the same favorite food
I have 3 fearless and those 3 like something else
One like lemons the other cherry and the other lychees and beside this is for the moment while I get the info
I'm organizing this in a computer but just putting the basic for now
And I can imagine other having different ability an d not by putting it in class


----------



## Whisper (Nov 6, 2016)

All the bird villagers have the ability flight which lets them skip over a space when moving but they can't land on spaces directly adjacent to them and they can only move twice.


----------



## DylanTK (Nov 6, 2016)

Villagers!
Sleepy: Doc
Hearty Traveler: Blanche
Chef du Jour: Filbert
Honey Hunter: Cheri
Flight: Twiggy
Headling Charge: Merengue, Patty, T-Bone
Whimsy: Sydney & Ozzie
Soft-Footed: Bruce
Sniff 'Em Out!: Benjamin, Portia
Fish Fetcher: Punchy, Kabuki
Tunnel Digger: Bella
Lone Wolf: Leonardo
Swimmer: Jeremiah
Fearless: Axel

Special Characters!:
Lottie - Swimmer
Tortimer - Sleepy (lol)
Tom Nook - Hunter

What Bluebelllight says about species having the same trait appears to be true. Not sure if that holds true for the special characters though. I only have those three.


----------



## MayorJudyOfZootopia (Nov 6, 2016)

animals of the same species get the same ability


----------



## BluebellLight (Nov 6, 2016)

I think it would be easier on the eyes to condense the original post to just the species because the fruit doesn't really matter that much and they all have the same number of steps

- - - Post Merge - - -

http://animalcrossing.wikia.com/wiki/Desert_Island_Escape this website has everything you need to know on abilities tools etc


----------



## Charcolor (Nov 6, 2016)

BluebellLight said:


> I think it would be easier on the eyes to condense the original post to just the species because the fruit doesn't really matter that much and they all have the same number of steps
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> http://animalcrossing.wikia.com/wiki/Desert_Island_Escape this website has everything you need to know on abilities tools etc



this is correct, the ability depends on the species too.
however, there's also special characters to consider. all i know is resetti is a tunnel digger and jingle is a hearty traveler.


----------



## ZebraQueen (Nov 7, 2016)

Like I said -.- IL be organizing this later I'm just putting the basic
I'm sorry if I'm trying to help people

- - - Post Merge - - -

And also they say going to distance
When it's actually called in the game hearty traveler


----------



## lars708 (Nov 7, 2016)

Whoa this is great! Definitely going to use this, thank you so much! I'll figure out the skills of all my amiibo cards for the thread once I get home.

EDIT:

Nvm I just read the other posts.


----------



## ZebraQueen (Nov 7, 2016)

Question while I edit this

Does anyone know what is the deer ability?

Also if some of the ability name it's something else
Please tell me so I can put that one too
Like hearty traveler it's also going the distance
So something like that

Also can someone tell me how much spaces these one move

Gimme!gimme!
Flight
Fish fetcher
First aid or healer
Chef du jour 
Honey hunter
Headlong charge 
Hunter
Tunnel digger

Thanks

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also which one it's the duck ability?


----------



## KeatAlex (Nov 7, 2016)

My Diana and Fauna are both Soft-Footed (haven't tried more deer although I should)

Also Redd is a Hunter and he moves 4 spaces and Resetti is a Tunnel Digger and if he chooses to not dig a tunnel that turn he can move 3 spaces.


----------



## ZebraQueen (Nov 7, 2016)

KeatAlex said:


> My Diana and Fauna are both Soft-Footed (haven't tried more deer although I should)
> 
> Also Redd is a Hunter and he moves 4 spaces and Resetti is a Tunnel Digger and if he chooses to not dig a tunnel that turn he can move 3 spaces.



Great thanks for the info
So deers are the soft footed


----------



## KeatAlex (Nov 7, 2016)

Also Luna is a healer, Joan is a headlong charger, Katie is a fisher as is Chip.

I have loads more amiibo cards at home that I haven't tried but I will get to them and then get back to you.


----------



## ZebraQueen (Nov 7, 2016)

KeatAlex said:


> Also Luna is a healer, Joan is a headlong charger, Katie is a fisher as is Chip.
> 
> I have loads more amiibo cards at home that I haven't tried but I will get to them and then get back to you.



Thanks because I just need the specials one because I got none
And to know the duck ability that no one has answer me yet


----------



## Venoxious (Nov 7, 2016)

Ducks are soft-footed which makes no sense but that's what it says in the game.


----------



## ZebraQueen (Nov 7, 2016)

Venoxious said:


> Ducks are soft-footed which makes no sense but that's what it says in the game.



Great thanks and yeah some few for me are so confusing


----------



## Whisper (Nov 7, 2016)

ZebraQueen said:


> Question while I edit this
> 
> Does anyone know what is the deer ability?
> 
> ...



Flight can move twice.


----------



## ZebraQueen (Nov 10, 2016)

Bump


----------



## ZebraQueen (Nov 11, 2016)

~~~


----------



## ZebraQueen (Nov 12, 2016)

~~~~

If any information it's extra 
Will like to learn

IL edit this much later but it's to have sort of like a guide


----------



## ZebraQueen (Nov 14, 2016)

Bump


----------



## Blueskyy (Nov 14, 2016)

Would be helpful but only 3 of my villagers are amiibo cards that I have. The rest I can't choose. So it will always be Molly, Lily, Octavian until then.


----------



## ZebraQueen (Nov 14, 2016)

AndyP08 said:


> Would be helpful but only 3 of my villagers are amiibo cards that I have. The rest I can't choose. So it will always be Molly, Lily, Octavian until then.



Lol I always spend the 6 play coin I only have 1 card which is sable but I don't like dexterity so nope I prefer to waste 6 play coin


----------



## ZebraQueen (Nov 15, 2016)

Bump

Anything else should I add?
I'm thinking of the prizes r maybe tips
Don't know 
What about you guys?


----------



## Blueskyy (Nov 15, 2016)

Thanks. I escaped the one time I played but didn't reach my Target lol


----------



## Jade_Amell (Nov 15, 2016)

I'm stuck on the beginner 4 one. I either can't find enough food, or can't find all the items annnnd die. x.x


----------



## Blueskyy (Nov 15, 2016)

ACN_Jade said:


> I'm stuck on the beginner 4 one. I either can't find enough food, or can't find all the items annnnd die. x.x



The first time I played I just sent my characters in opposite directions and placed my camp strategically each night. I didn't do great but lived.


----------



## Jade_Amell (Nov 15, 2016)

AndyP08 said:


> The first time I played I just sent my characters in opposite directions and placed my camp strategically each night. I didn't do great but lived.



Finally got it but man, scoring the 37k points is hard!


----------



## supercataleena (Nov 15, 2016)

Ermahgod thank you for making this. I never get a good score on that game and I hope this will better my points. I cant wait until someone makes a fool proof guide on getting lots of points with that game sooon.


----------



## Daydream (Nov 15, 2016)

supercataleena said:


> Ermahgod thank you for making this. I never get a good score on that game and I hope this will better my points. I cant wait until someone makes a fool proof guide on getting lots of points with that game sooon.



Same... I never died so far but getting the required score seems impossible to me


----------



## lars708 (Nov 16, 2016)

Yay thanks to this guide I was able to form my ideal amiibo card team! My team is Wendy (sheep), Monique (cat) and Winnie (horse).  Does anyone have tips on how to achieve the score goals? I've accomplished them on a few islands on beginner but others seem way too large to be able to achieve the mark of 37.000 points...


----------



## ZebraQueen (Nov 16, 2016)

Not really I always changed my team
2 who will always be there are my Savannah and Lionel (hearty traveler and fearless)
The 3 me its depending of the island sometime I take Aurora the swimmer or bangle the lone wolf because she can explore apart and well can plan for 2 because lone wolf it's alone
But with a swimmer I can cross the sea sometime getting those island
I'm missing 3 levels just to get them on 37000
But the 2 star level are 50,000 !!!! I just can only reach to 45,... Something if I'm lucky if not less

- - - Post Merge - - -

But hmm... It will be cool if everyone add their strategy and people can use that


----------



## lars708 (Nov 16, 2016)

ZebraQueen said:


> Not really I always changed my team
> 2 who will always be there are my Savannah and Lionel (hearty traveler and fearless)
> The 3 me its depending of the island sometime I take Aurora the swimmer or bangle the lone wolf because she can explore apart and well can plan for 2 because lone wolf it's alone
> But with a swimmer I can cross the sea sometime getting those island
> ...



It's very challenging, I think I'll play some more of it tonight and hopefully I can figure something out. 
And yeah it'd be very cool if everyone were to share their strategies!


----------



## ZebraQueen (Nov 17, 2016)

Bump


----------



## Charcolor (Nov 17, 2016)

the honey hunter favorite fruit is apples


----------



## ArtsyDreamer (Nov 17, 2016)

"Sleepy" villagers love oranges ^u^


----------



## ZebraQueen (Nov 17, 2016)

Charcolor said:


> the honey hunter favorite fruit is apples


Thanks it's one of the few I dint know

- - - Post Merge - - -



ArtsyDreamer said:


> "Sleepy" villagers love oranges ^u^



I know that one
It's just I'm very busy to add them just yet
But I do know most of them
It's just I gave a bump because page 4


----------



## Candyapple (Nov 18, 2016)

Mabel from Able's sisters ability is dexterity!


----------



## ZebraQueen (Nov 21, 2016)

Candyapple said:


> Mabel from Able's sisters ability is dexterity!


Thanks for the info I'll update this tomorrow

- - - Post Merge - - -

And it's been a while since I bump thus thread lol
Pok?mon moon really got me


----------



## zel (Dec 10, 2016)

Katrina - Whimsy (Likes Cherry)
Lief - Sleepy (Likes orange)
Leila - Swimmer (Likes lychee)
Blancha - Fish Fetcher (Likes durian)
K.K. (Normal non DJ) - Sniff 'Em Out' (likes coconut)
Shrunk -Lone wolf (likes coconut)


----------



## Barbara (Dec 10, 2016)

Kapp'n is a swimmer


----------



## The Pennifer (Dec 12, 2016)

This is a great thread! I was hoping someone would do this! 

I really love this awesome mini game  ... a new layer in ACNL which I already loved, and now this hidden gem! 
At this point I have completed every level in Beginner (there are 10 in each) ... all but the last four in Intermediate, and all but the last two in advanced.
I used both methods for acquiring my characters, bought some with play coins, but the majority I scanned from Amiibo cards.

A few comments ... 
in trying different teams, I personally found my consistently best team consists of:
1) Any Dog (I used Mac) for their ability to sniff out and reveal where the good stuff is on adjacent squares ... only three moves though, and a fairly decent fighter
2) a Whimsy (I used Canberra) for the ability of 7 moves, excellent fighters and help you spread out on your map ... downside is the little booger will sometimes not move at all (you spin a wheel each time and get either 7 moves or zero ... sometimes though, even if your wheel lands on zero he will choose seven anyway) ... so whimsies are kind of unpredictable but I swear by using them 
3) Any elephant (I chose Tucker) only three moves, are great fighters, and have the great ability to smash rock obstacles ... plan their path carefully because they smash every obstacle on the adjacent square to where they are standing ... great for getting through mountains and making new paths.
(I may need to add a swimmer for levels coming up)

When I completed all the beginner levels I won a Wii U Station ... very cool 
For unlocking the Advanced levels I won the water floor and for unlocking the intermediate levels I won the seascape wall ... I am just about to complete the intermediate levels (yes, I jumped around ) and for that I will win the Wii U Gameshelf!  ... I have won a few Meow coupons and, oh! Major excitement ... I won a frying pan! Lol ... can't remember what for ... haha


----------



## ZebraQueen (Dec 19, 2016)

Thanks everyone I haven't abandoned yet new leaf but since sun& moon came I been playing that game so I took a hiatus
And then at nov. 28 a family member pass that just put me depressed in the first week and I'm still hurt but getting better each day so I'm still taking it easy so I'm or playing newest yet
But as soon as I play and get my spirit back IL promise IL edit this with the info you guys gave me

So thanks for the info as soon as I feel better IL get into these

- - - Post Merge - - -

Thanks everyone I haven't abandoned yet new leaf but since sun& moon came I been playing that game so I took a hiatus
And then at nov. 28 a family member pass that just put me depressed in the first week and I'm still hurt but getting better each day so I'm still taking it easy so I'm or playing newest yet
But as soon as I play and get my spirit back IL promise IL edit this with the info you guys gave me

So thanks for the info as soon as I feel better IL get into these


----------



## sunmarsh (Dec 30, 2016)

A few questions, why do some of the abilities have two names? For example "Soft-Footed or stealthy movement" Is this because they are translated differently in the different localizations or are there really two names for the same ability that some characters have?

Second, do ALL characters with a given ability have the same fruit preference? I've heard different things.


----------



## ZebraQueen (Dec 30, 2016)

sunmarsh said:


> A few questions, why do some of the abilities have two names? For example "Soft-Footed or stealthy movement" Is this because they are translated differently in the different localizations or are there really two names for the same ability that some characters have?
> 
> Second, do ALL characters with a given ability have the same fruit preference? I've heard different things.



Yes and no if your say it's soft-footed for all of them who has the ability it's call like that it just depends where you are

And depending on the ability they each got a favorite fruit
I know all of them I just need to edit this soon
Maybe tomorrow :/


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jan 4, 2017)

i fianlly updated majority 

i still need to add the news animal as in sanrio and welcome amiibo villager but a little later
and still missing some few favorite fruit for the abilty would like everyone help and ncp if you know them and arent there


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jan 8, 2017)

bump


----------



## DinoDymo (Jan 8, 2017)

wow, tysm!


----------



## Captain James (Jan 8, 2017)

I have actually mapped the first level of Desert Island Escape. I only mapped the tiles, though.


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jan 25, 2017)

~~~


----------



## Rabirin (Jan 25, 2017)

I haven't managed to unlock desert island escape yet but i'm sure this'll come in handy for when I do. It appears to be a very well done and informative guide so kudos to you for making this. It's pretty awesome, hopefully this manages to stay on the front page of this forum so I can find it when I eventually go looking for it. ^-^ Thanks for this!


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jan 31, 2017)

~~~


----------



## ZebraQueen (Feb 3, 2017)

~~~


----------



## Bubblebeam (Feb 3, 2017)

I think Porter was forgotten in the list. His ability is Dexterity.


----------



## ZebraQueen (Feb 3, 2017)

Bubblebeam said:


> I think Porter was forgotten in the list. His ability is Dexterity.



I got no cards so I don't know much
Thank For saying IL add him after my class


----------



## SaviorSword (Feb 3, 2017)

The list in the first page is missin' vital information such as hunger per day cost and sight. There's plenty of good Google spreadsheets that contain that kind of information.

Now, there is one type of information that's kinda hard to come by, and that's the default probabilities of combat, bees, and pitfall success. By what I mean by default is that the animal does not have any tools to use. 

Combat probability is the success of both killin' a monster or the chance to run away as well. Now it might be a bit tricky to find the exact numbers for the run and fight rates, but each ability has a very distinct difference between combat rate and it's very important to see what kind of hazard the team will be weak too.

Same applies to honey gather and pitfall escape, as some abilities are more prone to get stung by bees and some can't get out of pitfalls well.

So yeah, ya still have a LOT of work to do, good luck!


----------



## ZebraQueen (Feb 7, 2017)

bump


----------



## ZebraQueen (Mar 5, 2017)

saturday 25 il be editing the other names and adding some stuff
as for now everything will be like this
if you guys want me to add other details please do

deatils i would add
- other names im missing
- the fruit of the missing one
-  the vision of all the ability

that all im gonna add
if you guys want me to add please tell
also gonna bump between saturday and sunday because i got busy

- - - Post Merge - - -

saturday 25 il be editing the other names and adding some stuff
as for now everything will be like this
if you guys want me to add other details please do

deatils i would add
- other names im missing
- the fruit of the missing one
-  the vision of all the ability

that all im gonna add
if you guys want me to add please tell
also gonna bump between saturday and sunday because i got busy


----------



## ZebraQueen (Mar 27, 2017)

on april 7 to 8 i will edit 
have 1 week off class so more time focus

- - - Post Merge - - -

on april 7 to 8 i will edit 
have 1 week off class so more time focus


----------

